# Dragon Age: Origins



## ETSA (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn I am excited, just a little more than 2 days.

For those who are not aware:

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/sex-dragon-age/49052

http://dragonage.bioware.com/

Anyone else excited, thoughts...?


----------



## JlCollins005 (Nov 1, 2009)

the game looks awesome, i wish it was mmo though, actually i just wish that 360 would get a decent mmo that doesnt cost 15 a month, seens how we already pay 40 a year for xbox live


----------



## mrjack (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm definitely going to get it, but the release date is September 6th in Europe so I'll have to wait a little longer than you guys.


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nah not buying till I see user reviews or I acquire a preview copy. EA can't be trusted anymore to many crappy button mashing games are out there.
Also the Dragon fights look RETARDED on the demos and the player AI system looks like it might really suck in terms of being accurate and non/stupid AI.
Wont be near as good as the Gothic Series / Elder Scrolls but it might be "good".



mrjack said:


> I'm definitely going to get it, but the release date is September 6th in Europe so I'll have to wait a little longer than you guys.



You don't have to wait 



JlCollins005 said:


> the game looks awesome, i wish it was mmo though, actually i just wish that 360 would get a decent mmo that doesnt cost 15 a month, seens how we already pay 40 a year for xbox live



That is like asking PETA not to do stupid things....just wont happen.

I bet you (and remember this) the Xbox Xtreme (aka next console) will charge you more per year then the 360.

This is only the start.


----------



## ETSA (Nov 1, 2009)

Hah, Bioware made the game EA is just the publisher.  As far as the Gothic series, every game Bioware has made is better than that crap.  I think the plot and story development will be far superior to the Elder Scrolls series.  That video is just supposed to make it look like a hack and slash, a lot of other video out there.  Are you seriously basing the AI off of demo videos?


----------



## Aastii (Nov 1, 2009)

it looks sweet, but i dunno if i will buy it ebcause I don't have any money really at the moment. Eventually I may though when it comes down in price, but it depends on user reviews


----------



## ETSA (Nov 1, 2009)

I am predicting 9's.


----------



## Masterfulks (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been playing the hell out of Demon's Souls on PS3, so Dragon Age will probably have to wait till Christmas time.

There sure are a lot of good games coming out.


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 2, 2009)

Demon Souls....is that the one where the more you die the harder it becomes?


If so that is the only PS3 game I have seen that I really wish was on PC ^-^


----------



## mrjack (Nov 2, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> You don't have to wait



I meant to write November 6th, but I was probably tired/delirious and wrote September.


----------



## ETSA (Nov 3, 2009)

5 hours!


----------



## Masterfulks (Nov 3, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Demon Souls....is that the one where the more you die the harder it becomes?
> 
> 
> If so that is the only PS3 game I have seen that I really wish was on PC ^-^



It's really a great old school type of a game.

It can get harder the more you die, but it's a mechanics thing. There are ways (easily) so that dying doesn't mess with difficulty. You can swing the game back toward the light in several ways.

The harder the game is (or darker in game terms) the more xp and items you get. So there is a good reason to push the game towards dark. 

It's difficult to a degree, but it's not really that bad. In today's games where you often just stand still for a minute and get full health back, with constant saves and respawns, it does seem harsh. Still it's not nearly as hard as the old days where dying 3 times meant you start over completely.

Maybe it's just me, but it's one of those games that makes the price of the PS3 worth it 100%. I can easily see myself putting in 200 or more hours on this game!


----------



## massahwahl (Nov 3, 2009)

Wait...this is not an mmo?? I was led to believe otherwise  it does look pretty sweet though!


----------



## ETSA (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I have been playing the bejesus out of this game and it was worth it.  One of the best fantasy RPG's ever for PC.  It is definitely the spiritual successor to Baldurs Gate 2.  I love Bioware!


----------



## Aastii (Nov 7, 2009)

hmmm I want this now but have no money  Well I do, but no spare money to get it on a wim


----------



## lovely? (Nov 8, 2009)

Been playing for the last three days religiously, so to speak.

Tried to upload some screenshots but photobucket said the .jpg's were an unsupported file format?? 

Very nice game though, graphics and textures are a bit eh but the story is fantastic. i suggest starting as the the dwarf/warrior/king's son as a sweet intro story


----------



## mrjack (Nov 8, 2009)

I might get this on Tuesday, but I probably won't have time to play it before the weekend.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Nov 8, 2009)

i started out as human-mage and yea i dont know about the last part but so far it has been great. so far idk if its surpassed oblivion but it is good


----------



## computernoob1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Is the fighting like KOTOR? Or is it real time like Mass Effect?


----------



## lovely? (Nov 8, 2009)

kind of hard to describe. the battles can be paused to make tactics like kotor, but its not the same.

you'll just have to try it lol


----------



## ETSA (Nov 8, 2009)

http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/682217/dragon-age/videos/dragonage_pc_vdr_100209.html

There is a good video review.


----------



## computernoob1 (Nov 9, 2009)

lovely? said:


> kind of hard to describe. the battles can be paused to make tactics like kotor, but its not the same.
> 
> you'll just have to try it lol



Is there a demo? I havent seen one yet
EDIT: Also I may have not made my question very clear, are you able to control when you swing your sword (like in Oblivion or Morrowind) or do you issue a command and watch your character carry it out (like KOTOR)
After reading many threads and post and watching many videos about this game I still cannot find the answer


----------



## lovely? (Nov 9, 2009)

you issue a command. many of the skills on each character must be activated manually though. so to be most efficient, its normal to pause the game at the start of most challenging fights to start using skills for each character.


----------



## computernoob1 (Nov 9, 2009)

lovely? said:


> you issue a command. many of the skills on each character must be activated manually though. so to be most efficient, its normal to pause the game at the start of most challenging fights to start using skills for each character.



Ah okay thanks a lot


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

I have the game and I only have a few beefs with it.

1)  Limited inventory space, and I am going to purchase the Warden's keep DLC to have my own "stash," but it is lame it wasn't built in

2)  No way to queue up a series of commands.  I wish you could issue at least 5 commands in a queue to each character.

3)  There are a few things with the AI I don't like.  I simply wish there was a heal self option, and it would use the lowest level healing item first and then go up.  In DA, you must specify the item.  


Otherwise the game is pretty bad ass.  I normally these days am very harder to impress as I have been playing video games since like 1983.  So I have seen so many different break through games, and have seen the over hype that goes with a lot of them as well.

What I love about this game is that it is a strategy RPG, and you must know how to utilize your party.  Morrigan is probably one of your most powerful allies as her ice cone spell freezes what it hits and leaves the enemy immobile.  The first dragon you take down is a piece of cake with her, and nearly impossible with out her.  However, you can probably beat everything in the game with any given combination of classes and heroes, but you have to learn the tactics of doing so.

I found myself kiting around some of the larger, more powerful enemies when I was out of healing items.  I'd have my tank taunt and then run, while everyone else backed up and shot it with arrows.  It worked, but it took a lot longer to win that way.  The big guy would just chase after my tank all over the battle field while my teammates just pelted it with arrows and ranged spells.

The game isn't perfect, but not many games are really, but what it does deliver is top notch.  The story is interesting, and the characters are actually well written and scripted.  Each of them has some sort of personality.  I love the smart ass NPCs that love to crack jokes at what you ask them.

The main hero though is rather lacking in personality and that is probably because you are playing them.  

Another thing that is annoying is that it is near impossible to please some characters, like Morrigan for example, she is impossible.  When I do please her and gain trust with her, it pisses off everyone else.  So, I guess I will have to play several times through to get everyone's full conversations.  

Hopefully a few patches and maybe even some DLC will fix the issues I have with the game.


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

computernoob1 said:


> Is the fighting like KOTOR? Or is it real time like Mass Effect?



Both of those games are real time, the only difference is you can queue up actions.  Otherwise it is not turn based.


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah I actually bought this but I all ready sold it :S

The game is a real challenge which I LOVED the console version sucks in terms of hard vs PC (this is the limitation of the controller vs keyboard)
The "tactics" in this game on hard/nightmare (beat hard and got sick of nightmare) is more exploiting spells over and over.
For example this made me a unkillable I added a 3rd mage for Nightmare.

Hero - Mage
Allistar - Tank
Wynne - Mage/Healer
Morrigan - Mage

Spells taught for mages 
Cone of Cold
Force Field
Fireball

For my Hero I taught him Inferno/Blizzard (your choice) for special occasions with to many mobs or for extra aggro hold so I can spam fireball.

So your typical pack...I "hold position" I run Hero and Morrigan - Fireball at same time. Then I use Cone of Cold on both. (I do this at max distance so the burn damage is all ready over by coc)

Run both units away....hero casts Inferno or Fireball and Morrigan casts fireball.
Forcefield Hero (via Wynne)(he causes more damage) and he can't die. Heal Morrigan then have her cast it on herself if she has aggro (but run her into Inferno if you have it)
Just make sure she is out of fireball/inferno damage range. Hero will always get the most aggro with first strike.

If she has no aggro spam fireball till she does ^-^ 

This also allows Hero to have his forcefield up should his go down.

Rinse and repeat.

This is what nightmare is to me....after about 50% I got so bored I quit. If you don't use such cheap tactics game is to a unbeatable hard.

Boss fights same tactic sorta cept Alistar is forcefield guinea pig after he causes enough hate (then my hero takes it without question)





tlarkin said:


> 3)  There are a few things with the AI I don't like.  I simply wish there was a heal self option, and it would use the lowest level healing item first and then go up.  In DA, you must specify the item.



I personally loved that. I just wish you didn't have to waste talent points getting more combat slots. Give me 20 combat slots and I can make a player like AI (which would make this game more appealing for a lot of people)


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

You have to unlock more AI slots by upgrading your tactics skills, which I get, but it limits you in some ways.  

I use cone of cold + stun + aoe to take down my opponents and I am not using a healer.  I heal with items.  

My main hero is a human warrior + zerker with dual weapons and lots and lots of DPS.  With his taunting buffs and his dps most things won't leave him alone once he hits.  I let him go on auto pilot sometimes as the main character gets so many tactics slots, or so it seems.

I then just manually control my mage and have the off tank stun and knock down whatever the main character is targeting.  It gets the job done and work most of the time.


----------



## computernoob1 (Nov 9, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Both of those games are real time, the only difference is you can queue up actions.  Otherwise it is not turn based.



I rephrased my question in another post because I just learnt that while reading up on some other forum : P

Also one more question, does this game have a open world like Oblivion?


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 9, 2009)

computernoob1 said:


> I rephrased my question in another post because I just learnt that while reading up on some other forum : P
> 
> Also one more question, does this game have a open world like Oblivion?




No its locked in...also graphics are not that impressive (blame consoles) think Final Fantasy Tactics (same thing really)


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

computernoob1 said:


> I rephrased my question in another post because I just learnt that while reading up on some other forum : P
> 
> Also one more question, does this game have a open world like Oblivion?



Well, it is a lot like the KOTOR games, it is open in the sense that you can complete many different parts in many different orders, so there is no set way to complete the game.  I will say that you don't want to fight certain bosses with out having certain skills.  If you try to take on the dragon the Werewolf ruins, and you don't have ice cone, or some stun skill, that dragon will destroy you.

There are lots of open world type quests, and some get repetitive.


----------



## computernoob1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> No its locked in...also graphics are not that impressive (blame consoles) think Final Fantasy Tactics (same thing really)



Too bad
I doubt I will be buying it now : P
Also thanks Twist,lovely and tlarkin for answering my questions


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah the game doesn't deserve a 9/10 imo its a 7/10 at best because of its hype vs result.

You know whats stupid...I sold it used on Ebay for $5 more then I payed (even after shipping)


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

FFT is turn based though, this game is different.  Same concepts but real time.

I have it on my PC and I have all the settings maxed and it looks pretty good and runs great.  I wouldn't call it crappy graphics.

If you liked KOTOR you will love this game.  If you like real time strategy RPG, you will like this game.

If you don't like dealing with tactics and controlling a group of 4 people, you probably won't like this game.  The wrong move can wipe your party against the most trivial of enemies.  I had one room that kept killing me because there was this mage in the back and was fireballing me every 5 seconds and there were too many enemies in front of him.  So, I had to bait them into following me into another room and pick them off that way.  

I find this game a lot better than Oblivion, and in fact I found Oblivion rather boring, except for the assassin's guild quest, that quest I found awesome.

To each their own.


----------



## computernoob1 (Nov 9, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> FFT is turn based though, this game is different.  Same concepts but real time.
> 
> I have it on my PC and I have all the settings maxed and it looks pretty good and runs great.  I wouldn't call it crappy graphics.
> 
> ...


I like games like Oblivion, Fallout 3 etc(pretty much anything by Bethesda) so I probably wouldn't enjoy this game to much, but I did like KOTOR but I did not like the combat very much.


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

computernoob1 said:


> I like games like Oblivion, Fallout 3 etc(pretty much anything by Bethesda) so I probably wouldn't enjoy this game to much, but I did like KOTOR but I did not like the combat very much.



See I found Oblivion boring and I found first person hand to hand combat lacking.  Even in third person I found it rather lacking.

Open world also gets boring, as I think GTA killed it for me.  I spent so much time in the open world of GTA that I am kind of open world burned out.

Plus, I remember the real open world of the original two Fallout games where you could kill everyone you wanted to, including women and children and if you became so wicket evil people would give you stuff out of fear.

Now that games have ratings and all of that, even open world is quite limited.


----------



## computernoob1 (Nov 9, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> See I found Oblivion boring and I found first person hand to hand combat lacking.  Even in third person I found it rather lacking.
> 
> Open world also gets boring, as I think GTA killed it for me.  I spent so much time in the open world of GTA that I am kind of open world burned out.
> 
> ...



Oh wow I gotta get Fallout 1 & 2


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

computernoob1 said:


> Oh wow I gotta get Fallout 1 & 2



2 of the best games ever made.  Awesome story line, hilarious interactions, ultra violence, and all before the whole video game rating system ever happened.  That was back in the 'wild west' days of gaming where there were no regulations.

While, I do love Fallout 3, over all I think it is a bit lacking in a few areas compared to the first game.  However, I think that Fallout 3 is pretty awesome game.  I just don't find myself going back to it over and over again like I did the first two over the years.


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 9, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> FFT is turn based though, this game is different.  Same concepts but real time.



He asked me what it is like...FFT you can move based off a set path with random encounters...your stuck to the "field" they make for you.

So I think its a perfect example even for a turn base...or if you want a better game is a crappier version of NWN2 except you can bang multiple companions and even unlock a threesome.


----------



## mrjack (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't find any info on this but does Dragon Age: Origins require Steam or any other online service?


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> He asked me what it is like...FFT you can move based off a set path with random encounters...your stuck to the "field" they make for you. There is nothing "open" about this world.
> So I think its a perfect example even for a turn base...or if you want a better game is a crappier version of NWN2 except you can bang multiple companions and even unlock a threesome.
> 
> Comparing this game to KOTOR is cruel because KOTOR was actually good and was done right, sadly it just wasn't hard enough though ^-^
> DA there is MUCH to be desired and I am hoping the modding community will fix the game right.



I like the game and I think it comes down to a couple certain things.  In any game you play there will always be the off balance exploits, like you mentioned earlier.  

The game plays exactly like KOTOR and is really more challenging.  If you just run through the game with the same over powered tactic over and over again you are missing what the game is about.  Same thing in KOTOR, once you got an AOE stun the game was ridiculous easy, so I played the game with out that skill and found it more challenging.  

I found NWN2 convoluted, and not that challenging at all, in fact, I would say there is more skill/spell exploitation in NWN2.  I had item/skill combo on my monk that basically permanently stunned everything he hit, and with the monk speed i could run circles round pretty much every boss, stun the crap out of them over and over again, and if they regained run circles around them and repeat.

The story line is a linear path, but it is open to how you complete it.  Plus there are a lot of side quests that have nothing to do with the story line.  It is almost just as open as say Oblivion is in many regards, as if you follow the main story line you can finish the game, or you can explore all over and do lots of side quests.  

I mean what exactly is open world?  Really, no game is truely open world.  I can't go around killing whomever I want, regardless, and I can't go beat the game in the first 5 minutes of game play like some of the older open world games that really started the whole concept.

Sounds like the game just wasn't for you.  I think it is pretty sweet and I think with DLC they will add some cool stuff.  Just my opinion.


----------



## computernoob1 (Nov 9, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> 2 of the best games ever made.  Awesome story line, hilarious interactions, ultra violence, and all before the whole video game rating system ever happened.  That was back in the 'wild west' days of gaming where there were no regulations.
> 
> While, I do love Fallout 3, over all I think it is a bit lacking in a few areas compared to the first game.  However, I think that Fallout 3 is pretty awesome game.  I just don't find myself going back to it over and over again like I did the first two over the years.



I am definitely getting them off steam then 
I think Fallout 3 would've been a lot better if there was more quest and maybe some factions to join with quests


----------



## computernoob1 (Nov 9, 2009)

mrjack said:


> I can't find any info on this but does Dragon Age: Origins require Steam or any other online service?



I don't think it requires steam


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

computernoob1 said:


> I am definitely getting them off steam then
> I think Fallout 3 would've been a lot better if there was more quest and maybe some factions to join with quests



in Fallout 3 they also took out groin shots.  You used to be able to target your enemies groin, and then beat it over and over again with an iron rod.  Can't do that any more, and you can't beat or kill children.  You also can't kill NPCs, like you could in the first one.

So much for your open world.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 9, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> *in Fallout 3 they also took out groin shots.  You used to be able to target your enemies groin, and then beat it over and over again with an iron rod*.  Can't do that any more, and you can't beat or kill children.  You also can't kill NPCs, like you could in the first one.
> 
> So much for your open world.



why would you want to 

and with mods, you can kill children, but again, why?

There is a mod that is on nexus, like any moddable game, that lets you make people naked and the mods of nexus had to close the comments on most of them because pedos were coming in getting all angry that the children couldn't be made naked...some damn strange people in this world (like you wanting to beat on a crotch )

also with mods you can add more quests, so it stays fun, and you can also get factions and you can even build your own city...mods, aren't they great :good:


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

Aastii said:


> why would you want to
> 
> and with mods, you can kill children, but again, why?
> 
> ...



Because in the original game, I could walk up to some NPC I was suppose to do a quest for to get some dumb item to advance the story line but instead I walked up to him and beat him in the groin with a tire iron and took the item instead.  Still progressed the story line and I still beat the game but with a way more evil way of doing it.

Sometimes you don't want to do stupid quests and you just want to beat the dude in the groin with a tire iron and take it from him.  Is that so much to ask?

Also, children are annoying, I shot them in the game because they ran around a lot.  In Fallout 2 I think there is some kid who's mommy is a junkie and hooked on Jet, and I shot the kid to put him out of his misery.  When I play an evil character I like to be really evil.  Also in Fallout 2, you can get caught with the farmer's daughter and he forces you to marry her, at shotgun point (literally a shotgun wedding) and when you get to New Reno you can make her do porns or pimp her out on the streets for money.

I am just bringing up that games back then could do that stuff because the general public had no idea game developers were doing such things.

Do, I really want to beat children in the groin with a blunt object?  No, not really, but it is not like video games really make people violent or sick.  I mean that is just a problem with people.  The Bible has more violence and debauchery than any video game does, yet it is not banned from anywhere.

If developers want a true open world, then I should shoot the guy holding the item in his balls, and take it from him if I don't want to do his retarded quest to kill a bunch of mutant rats in some basement.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 9, 2009)

lmao, I actually fully understand you now, if you have an evil character it would be much better to beat the guy with a tyre iron in the crotch 

What I would like to happen (but it never will) is for all the game developers to get together and for one game only they are allowed to have it as open as they want, whatever themes they want, whatever content they want without it being dumbed down or being made more pc or anything like that, I think they could make possibly the greatest game ever seen without the filthy hand of the authorities meddling with it.

Apparently when HL2 was first made they had to change the sounds they used for the zombies bceause they were too realistic and too scary, I think that is taking it a little too far


----------



## ETSA (Nov 9, 2009)

I still think it deserves the scores it has been getting, the graphics are good if you have a pc to maximize it.  I think it is one of the better looking RPG's, ever.   I found oblivion to be rather boring compared to this, however Fallout 3 was good.  Who ever it was who compared this to FFT I really doubt has played this game, it doesn't feel at all like that.  That comment surprised me quite a bit.  I have gone about 10 hours into it with 3 different characters trying to find the right hero for myself and I haven't got bore of it and this was almost consecutively.  I think it is well made and a great balance of action, exploration, and NPC interaction.  It is not entirely unique but certainly refined, the console version is lacking a bit, graphically and I heard it was much less difficult than the PC version.  This game IMO was intended for the PC.  Bioware is not going to spend this kinda money in development and marketing for a PC only game, it makes me happy actually, I am sure they spent more time and money on it knowing the sales for the consoles would help.  Easily a 9/10 IMO.

Maybe I just like it more because it reminds me of the hours spent playing Baldurs Gate 2 in junior high, that was 10 years or so ago though...


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

It is suppose to be the rebirth of Baldur's Gate (glad I didn't use the term after birth eh?) and some consider it what a modern Baldur's Gate would be.

You see Fallout 3, is modernized but it is not really the same game as the previous ones.  Of course the previous ones were old and out dated too, so it is give and take, from many different perspectives.

It is nothing like FF Tactics at all.  I played FF Tactics to it's fullest. I unlocked every character, mastered every job class, found every item, and beat the game numerous times.  I made my group so powerful I could kill the main boss of the game in a few short rounds with out ever healing myself.

This game is like KOTOR, but fantasy instead of Star Wars.


----------



## ETSA (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, both are made by bioware.


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 9, 2009)

ETSA said:


> Well, both are made by bioware.



Oh yeah I know, but some people are saying it is not like KOTOR, and game mechanics it is.  Bioware also made the first NWN I think...then third party made the rest of them.

Their core RPG engine is pretty solid.


----------



## dark_angel (Nov 10, 2009)

Just got game and liking it but have one question. I have the wardens keep quest but not sure where to start it. I have found surpulchers peak one but can't find wardens keep where you can unlock the other party member.


----------



## ETSA (Nov 10, 2009)

Bioware did both NWN games btw...

These too

http://www.bioware.com/games/


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 10, 2009)

ETSA said:


> Bioware did both NWN games btw...
> 
> These too
> 
> http://www.bioware.com/games/



You sure?  I swore I read somewhere that Bioware did not make the second one, but instead licensed it out to some third party.

Sure enough google backs me up on this one, here is the wiki page

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neverwinter_Nights_2


----------



## ETSA (Nov 11, 2009)

Ahh crap you are right it was obsidian, my bad.

Still used Aurora graphics engine made by Bioware.


----------



## wellhellothere (Nov 19, 2009)

Been a while since i've enjoyed a game so much to stay up til 6:15am! Such a good game!


----------



## ETSA (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.spike.com/event/vga2009/page/vote/category/34727

vote!


----------



## wellhellothere (Nov 19, 2009)

Done. 

No contest really, i mean, Borderlands is great and everything, but Dragon Age is in a different league. Strikes me as odd that Borderlands is even in that competition to be honest, its a FPS in my opinion!!


----------



## Tayl (Nov 21, 2009)

Haven't had the chance to read this entire thread properly yet and I haven't done much research into this game but is this purely based for offline play or online play? I'm looking for a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnng term play game offline as I'm completing all of the latest games out super fast at the moment. I don't want to buy this game, find it has a 6 second completable offline story mode and then find out it's purely based for online play (kind of like the new COD).

I'm in two minds on getting this or Fallout 3, as I've been told but not confirmed that both are really long games offline.

Any information on this would be appreciated.

Tayl.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 21, 2009)

Tayl said:


> Haven't had the chance to read this entire thread properly yet and I haven't done much research into this game but is this purely based for offline play or online play? I'm looking for a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnng term play game offline as I'm completing all of the latest games out super fast at the moment. I don't want to buy this game, find it has a 6 second completable offline story mode and then find out it's purely based for online play (kind of like the new COD).
> 
> I'm in two minds on getting this or Fallout 3, as I've been told but not confirmed that both are really long games offline.
> 
> ...



fallout 3 is amazing. I played dragon age briefly at a friends and if you have played kotor or mass effect, substitute the people and places for ye olde standard elvey, knighty, dwarfy skins and settings, and you have dragon age.

But then again, if you have played Oblivion, substitute swords, bows and magic for guns and change the ye olde blah blah blah fantasy setting for post apocoliptic brown, broken everything ness. 

on a slight side note from that, but still totally to do with dragon age, how accurate is yahtzee's review of it after a few hours? When I said I played it briefly, I mean about half an hour at most  (**WARNING FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE SENSITIVE EARS, THERE ARE SOME BAD WORDS IN THE VIDEO**):

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1096-Dragon-Age-Origins

I'd have posted it earlier if he didn't leave it until this weeks zero punctuation to do a review of it


----------



## ETSA (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL that review was ****ing hilarious!


----------



## computernoob1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tayl said:


> Haven't had the chance to read this entire thread properly yet and I haven't done much research into this game but is this purely based for offline play or online play? I'm looking for a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnng term play game offline as I'm completing all of the latest games out super fast at the moment. I don't want to buy this game, find it has a 6 second completable offline story mode and then find out it's purely based for online play (kind of like the new COD).
> 
> I'm in two minds on getting this or Fallout 3, as I've been told but not confirmed that both are really long games offline.
> 
> ...


I haven't played Dragon Age but if you get Fallout 3 GOTY you will not regret it


----------



## ETSA (Nov 23, 2009)

Both games are great, I would say buy both.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 23, 2009)

ETSA said:


> LOL that review was ****ing hilarious!



just about all of his reviews are,that is the best he has done in a couple months though


----------



## wellhellothere (Nov 24, 2009)

Just entered the Deep Roads, good stuff. I've got it on easy but some fights are still challenging, cant imagine what Nightmare is like!


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 24, 2009)

wellhellothere said:


> Just entered the Deep Roads, good stuff. I've got it on easy but some fights are still challenging, cant imagine what Nightmare is like!



It all depends on your tactics really.


----------



## wellhellothere (Nov 24, 2009)

^ yeah finding this. I was stuck at first when i couldnt get passed the simplest of fights, but gradually realised you need to think about it, not just right click and press numbers. Definitely a good thing imo.


----------



## zombine210 (Nov 27, 2009)

is this game similar to any of these?
Temple of Elemental Evil,
Baldur's gate
Icewind Dale
NWN.

those are the ones i've played and liked.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Nov 27, 2009)

zombine210 said:


> is this game similar to any of these?
> Temple of Elemental Evil,
> Baldur's gate
> Icewind Dale
> ...



From what my co-worker has told me is that the PC version of Dragon Age takes on a very Neverwinter Nights control-set up as well as a bit of Baldur's Gate. I've never played wither of those two games O I'll just have to take his word on it.


----------

